# First review Grand Record... Clearcoat sucks



## dr.mediocre (May 7, 2008)

Let me start by saying "I love my new bike". It's light, amazingly fast, has great derailleurs, shifters, brakes, seatpost, saddle, headset, bars, wheels, tires, and cassette. The crankset is adequate as are the pedals. I may quickly become addicted to road biking. In the last 4 days I have ridden it 50 miles and could not be happier with the performance and comfort of the bike. I had it fitted to me and the LBS associate said that the bike was extremely well built and guessed that I paid $1000 for it when I asked him. 

In fact, everything is perfect until I glance down at the finish on the beautifully welded 7005 Aluminum frame. I know it is a Kenesis but the paint/clear coat quality is no where close to that of comparable "kenesis framed" bikes. The Treks I looked at had beautiful paint with no hint of CC issues. This Clear coat.... just looks like crap.

The Clear Coat is peeling up at multiple places and it appears that many parts were installed while the CC was still drying. I loosened the front dérailleur to adjust it and the clear coat was formed in the shape of the bracket.

*This is very disappointing. 
*
After careful consideration, I decided to strip it and repaint. Yesterday morning I stripped t down to the bare frame and began removing emblems/decals. I sanded it down with 100, 400 & 1000 grit sandpaper to remove the clear coat to the primer. Then I used White appliance epoxy paint and resprayed the entire frame. I sent sprtymama an email asking for new decals but never heard back. If I can't get new decals I'm going to order some custom decals from a shop near the house. 

Anyway, I am thrilled with the bike and overall build but the paint job sucks.


----------



## dr.mediocre (May 7, 2008)

I am happy to report that Sprtymama is sending me new decals, emblems and stickers and that I am very pleased with the level of service I am getting on this bike.


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

sweet! glad to hear you got some good customer service and are enjoying your bike.


----------

